# Can you remove things from a river in Texas?



## TxBottleDigger (Jul 2, 2021)

I would like to remove two large railroad pieces out of my local river where a railroad bridge once stood. This is on public property and state property, a navigable river. One piece is what I believe to be the roof of the cab of a steam locomotive and the other, a part of the old bridge. Of course, this isn’t the same as picking up a bottle and taking it. The process of removing these pieces and loading them, could possibly cause attention. I have heard that Texas is one of the most lenient on regulations. I would like to be prepared to ensure whom may ask to what of which I am doing, that this is legally acceptable. May I also add, that these objects are leaned up against the bank.


----------



## RCO (Jul 2, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> I would like to remove two large railroad pieces out of my local river where a railroad bridge once stood. This is on public property and state property, a navigable river. One piece is what I believe to be the roof of the cab of a steam locomotive and the other, a part of the old bridge. Of course, this isn’t the same as picking up a bottle and taking it. The process of removing these pieces and loading them, could possibly cause attention. I have heard that Texas is one of the most lenient on regulations. I would like to be prepared to ensure whom may ask to what of which I am doing, that this is legally acceptable.




I remove scrap metal items off public lands all the time although never anything that big , usually metal bars , or stuff people dumped years ago 

you could check with your local government if they'd have any issues with this or if there aware of any rules or laws that apply to that property


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Jul 2, 2021)

RCO said:


> I remove scrap metal items off public lands all the time although never anything that big , usually metal bars , or stuff people dumped years ago
> 
> you could check with your local government if they'd have any issues with this or if there aware of any rules or laws that apply to that property


How do I check ? Do you mean contacting them ?


----------



## east texas terry (Jul 2, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> How do I check ? Do you mean contacting them ?
> [/QUOTE ]  All water way  in the state of Texas are  Corp of Engineers property.  They can prosecute  for removing artifacts or any other think under state & federal law.  When i was president Of the F. M D A C south central chapter I  set on a cases were the fed  took a Vietnam vet truck - boat  & 10.000.00 dollar   just looking for artfacts in a lake   The fed can prosecute if you  get a ham sandwich out of water


----------



## UncleBruce (Jul 2, 2021)

My thinking is the stuff is trash and is not original to the river way.  You would be justified in keeping the environment free of litter and such.


----------



## RCO (Jul 3, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> How do I check ? Do you mean contacting them ?



the local government in that area ? whoever that would be , county/city ? 


the price of scrap metal has been high here , a lot of stuff disappearing . there had been this large metal water tank ? or such not really sure what it was but had been in the backyard here off a trail for years , someone took it earlier this year for scrap one day , it was just gone , definitely don't miss it


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Jul 4, 2021)

I took a few "no trespassing" signs from the river under a railroad bridge the other day, plenty of people saw, nobody asked. I am in Massachusetts, so very different landscape, but in general I think most people will just be glad they don't have to pick up the trash themselves. There will always be sticklers in law enforcement but to me, it seems like your pieces have been down there so long that nobody would care. Just speculation here though.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 4, 2021)

I think they will not let you do such a large operation without the proper license and or permits. Public or not there are still laws and liability to worry about. It's a nice thought.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Jul 5, 2021)

*Update:* there is not a locomotive cab roof there. It is just a part of the old bridge. It's a situation which is both sad and good. Sad, because I would love to own anything of the S.A.&A.P.R.R. Especially a cab roof. And thankfully, because I don't have to worry about legal issues.


----------



## HouTxSoda (Jul 6, 2021)

SA & AP RR = San Antonio & Aransas Pass Railroad


----------



## Fenndango (Jul 6, 2021)

I think you're supposed to report any finds to the state but I know a guy who found the BIG dump on Connecticut River in Springfield about 10 years ago (Coldwaterdiver knows who). They started donating local meds and such to the historical society but I guess stopped when the historical society showed little to no interest. 

Just do it ✓


----------



## willong (Jul 7, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> *Update:* there is not a locomotive cab roof there. It is just a part of the old bridge. It's a situation which is both sad and good. Sad, because I would love to own anything of the S.A.&A.P.R.R. Especially a cab roof. And thankfully, because I don't have to worry about legal issues.


I appreciate update.


----------



## jc_john1 (Jul 7, 2021)

If you got the local boy scout troop to do a river side clean up (let them clean up the areas along the river ... not in the river) and you personally happen to pull those items out of the river as part of the clean up can anyone say anything? If anyone does say somehing you are just being environmentally friendly?!?


----------



## Timelypicken (Jul 7, 2021)

I see nothing wrong with it. If they ask just say you were picking up trash in the river


----------



## relic rescuer (Jul 7, 2021)

FreeRangeAsparagus said:


> I took a few "no trespassing" signs from the river under a railroad bridge the other day, plenty of people saw, nobody asked. I am in Massachusetts, so very different landscape, but in general I think most people will just be glad they don't have to pick up the trash themselves. There will always be sticklers in law enforcement but to me, it seems like your pieces have been down there so long that nobody would care. Just speculation here though.


Pretty sure that was illegal, on two counts, because you had to trespass to get them. it is illegal to trespass on any railroad property, although people do it all the time.


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Jul 18, 2021)

relic rescuer said:


> Pretty sure that was illegal, on two counts, because you had to trespass to get them. it is illegal to trespass on any railroad property, although people do it all the time.



Sorry, I should have mentioned this in my post, oops. The tracks have been abandoned and turned into a walking trail. There are no trains running there now. Not sure when they closed or how long the signs were in the water but there's a lot of rusty train-related trash in that section of river.


----------



## Fenndango (Jul 18, 2021)

We have tons of the rail-2-trail systems in this area and it's quite nice. I look for the insulators.


----------

